# Coke bottle expert needed here...



## simpleman (Aug 6, 2011)

I recently purchased these Coke bottles. Any help indentifying them, origin, etc or where to find info is greatly appreciated.

 The first one, green glass- ACL on front - Coca~Cola, REG. VARUMARKEN, SWEDEN.   (I believe this was a commemorative bottle) ?

 Second one, clear glass- ACL on front - Coca~Cola, EHMA KA ?IAAH KATATEBENTA, NEPIEX. 260 YP./250 ?EK
                                            on back - there is alot of print but in strange characters
                                            on bottom - no markings 
                                           (the question marks indicate unreadable print)

 Third one, clear glass - ACL on front - Coca~Cola, SCHUTZMARKE KOFFEINHALTIG
                                          on back - COKE, SCHUTZMARKE LIMONADE
                                          on neck - AUTOMATENFLASCHE
                                          on bottom - no markings

 Fourth one, green glass - ACL on front - Coca~Cola, MARCA REG. MEXICO D.F.
                                             on back - Coca~Cola, HENCHO EN MEXICO
                                             on bottom - no markings
                                             (obviously this one is from Mexico, but dating it???)


----------



## simpleman (Aug 6, 2011)

Heres another one thats got me stumped.

 Both sides read the same - Coca~Cola, TRADEMARK REGISTERED
                                         The base is extra thick glass.
                                         On the bottom - 30-0-?4, <symbol>, 40-3
                                         The embossing on the bottom is thick and very difficult to read.


----------



## digdug (Aug 8, 2011)

Third Bottle: From Germany. The neck marking means it was used in vending machines.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

simpleman ~

 Nice crystal clear grouping of bottles. Most, if not all of them, appear to have the date codes on the sides where they curve in. Look close for marks like this ...  20 <(I)> 61  or this  22 (I) 63 which are Owens-Illinois Glass = <(I)>  and  Illinois Glass = (I) 

 The last one appears to read  30 (I) 64 for 1964.  The 40-3 is a mold or tracking number of some type. The painted label Coke bottles started coming out around 1955-57.  But yours appear to be early to late 1960s.  Especially the one in the lineup on the far left.  It has the "dynamic ribbon" that came out sometime between 1968 and 1970. 

 As for their origins, you may have to do some further translations. There are numerous translation dictionaries on the internet you can use.

 Thanks for sharing.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

P.S. ~

 On some Owens-Illinois/Owens bottles the date codes are reversed. For example: On one it might read  21 <(I)> 62 for 1962.  But on another bottle that same date might appear as  62 <(I)> 21 

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

P.S. ~ P.S.

 I double checked and the Coca Cola "Dynamic Ribbon" / "Wave" / "Enjoy" all appear to have been introduced at the same time around 1962. But it likely took several years before all of the pre-ribbon bottles were weeded out. Personally, I don't recall seeing much of the ribbon/enjoy until around 1970.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's the earliest ad I could find using the "Dynamic Ribbon."  It even uses the term Coke's "All-New Look."  This is from "Look" magazine - dated April 21, 1970 - and features Raquel Welch.

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Just for the record, I am going with ...

*1969*

      ... for when the "Dynamic Ribbon" and "Enjoy" were first introduced on a national scale.

 1969 â€“ The Arden Square with the Dynamic Ribbon Device (commonly called the â€œwaveâ€) was introduced.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 9, 2011)

Final Correction ...

 This is grammer school stuff that I should know without looking. But since I'm not in grammer school anymore, I'm allowed a few leeways ... Lol  []

                                                           1965 for "Enjoy"

                                               1969 for "Dynamic Ribbon / Wave" 








 Coca-Cola Slogans Through The Years
 People always want to know the age of a particular piece they locate in grandpa's attic or a local antique shop. Generally speaking, if it's labeled "DRINK Coca-Cola", you can be assured it's pre-1965. Coca-Cola advertising labeled "ENJOY Coca-Cola", is an item produced after that period. To get a better, more accurate estimation of the date, match your item with slogans the company used through the years.


----------



## simpleman (Aug 10, 2011)

*Thanks everyone ~*

 Any value to foreign ACL bottles?  Coke or otherwise?  I may go back and get some more if they are still there.


----------

